# A Remote Control Jet Aircraft



## Andrew (Jul 1, 2005)

WOW What a model     


http://www.guzer.com/videos/remote_control_f14.php


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

Seen that before, I want one. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2005)

someone posted that the other day didn't they?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, me


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2005)

CC i like the new sig and avatar.... Thought u were a -38 guy tho.... Changing sides???

You know, theres this guy named Clint..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

Not Changing sides at all, I just realised that the P-51 is a beautiful plane, and since this particular one is called Miss Helen I rather like it...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

I hate to be the one to break it to you, CC, but there's _two_ Mustangs in your signature. It is a wonderful looking plane though.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

I know, but the one in the background is Miss Helen as is the one in my avatar


----------

